# snow raptor advice please (leo)



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

hi all,

i have never hatched out raptors or snow raptors before, so im only going of google pictures, but its very confuseing :whistling2: 

first hatchling was from a mack raptor x patternless eclipse het raptor 
which looked like this, he is quite yellow so i doubt mack snow 



next one was from a mack raptor x mack raptor pairing
which others are thinking a super snow raptor










and his clutch mate abit lighter than the top picture, but is he a snow, i understand the snows an raptors, are quite hard to tell but just woundering what everyones opinions were?









thanks for any replys : victory:

here is the dad to all 3 hatchlings


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Im thinking the first may be just a very nice looking Raptor! maybe Mack but I dont think so at first glance,
second one I would say Super Raptor without a doubt! it looks to clean on the pic to be a light Mack Raptor, time will tell! well done mate :2thumb:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

tonkaz0 said:


> Im thinking the first may be just a very nice looking Raptor! maybe Mack but I dont think so at first glace,
> second one I would say Super Raptor without a doubt! it looks to clean on the pic to be a light Mack Raptor, time will tell! well done mate :2thumb:


 
thanks mate : victory:

the first one has started showing a very strong orange all over so far

the super raptor still is very nice an a very clean white, so still looking good 

what about the third hatchling that came from mack raptor x mack raptor?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

second one looks like a very clean super raptor did you cook all female?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

53bird said:


> thanks mate : victory:
> 
> the first one has started showing a very strong orange all over so far
> 
> ...


 
Forgot that little one! that could well be just another Raptor mate! or maybe a yellowed Mack! thats another time and proving out will tell! one I think.


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I am inclined to say Raptor for the first and third based on how my Mack Raptor looked when she was very young and the photos I saw of her as a hatchling. I don't think she was ever as yellow as that. The colour has crept in slowly as she has grown but the yellow was never as vibrant as it is in those two. I could well be wrong though and I would deffinately say Super Raptor for the second one as well! :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

could the third one turn out similar to that this pic is of geckos etc and is a mack snow raptor


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

MP reptiles said:


> [URL="http://www.geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available%20Pictures/SRPM4_2220_8_200.jpg"]image[/URL]
> could the third one turn out similar to that this pic is of geckos etc and is a mack snow raptor


 
because the dad to these is very orange, it just makes me wounder :hmm:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

53bird said:


> because the dad to these is very orange, it just makes me wounder :hmm:


 there are some stunners that are very orange and some look very nice time will tell though give him/her a while and you will see its true colours, could be like dad:mf_dribble:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

forgot to say they were all incubated at 89f an hatched around the 37 day mark


----------



## furgle (Aug 1, 2008)

these are all stunning mate  keep us posted with there progress


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

furgle said:


> these are all stunning mate  keep us posted with there progress


thanks : victory:

the super raptor is still a lovely crisp white, so still looking good, the next clutch are close to hatching :mf_dribble:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

will you be hatching male super raptors if so ill be first on the list?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

:mf_dribble: Are you cooking any for male??


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> :mf_dribble: Are you cooking any for male??


 yes i have inquired yesterday and there will be some eggs cooked for male as far as i understood


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

woohoo thank you!! I could be very tempted!!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

nuttybabez said:


> woohoo thank you!! I could be very tempted!!


 ye ive put my name down for one!


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> :mf_dribble: Are you cooking any for male??


yep im doing a few for male, an the same male was put to a very nice nova, an later in the season he will be going to a dreamsicle :mf_dribble: plus i have 4 mack raptor x mack raptor eggs cooking for male. remember you are top of the list for a mack raptor male and second on the list for a super raptor



MP reptiles said:


> ye ive put my name down for one!


you are top of the list for a super raptor, just hope a few more pop out :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

53bird said:


> yep im doing a few for male, an the same male was put to a very nice nova, an later in the season he will be going to a dreamsicle :mf_dribble: plus i have 4 mack raptor x mack raptor eggs cooking for male. remember you are top of the list for a mack raptor male and second on the list for a super raptor
> 
> 
> 
> you are top of the list for a super raptor, just hope a few more pop out :2thumb:


 thankyou very much


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you hunny, you are going to have some real stunning babies this year!!


----------

